# Minn Kota... Tiller or Foot?



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 23, 2009)

Trying to decide cost vs. effectiveness

Obviously many prefer a foot controlled TM but what do you guys think? Is it really that much of an advantage? My mercury 9.9 has a built in trolling motor but it is only one setting and when i saw my friends and how quiet it was i decided i might as well go for a real one. How do they work? does the foot pedal allow you to change direction? or do you have to physically move it yourselfz?


----------



## whj812 (Jan 23, 2009)

It really depends on what type of fishing you will be doing. A foot controlled TM will allow you to maneuver your boat without taking your hands off your rod and reel. Is very good in wind and fishing casted baits. Yes a foot controlled TM will let you steer the boat by the use of a spinning shaft and arrow indicator.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 23, 2009)

WMJ was correct. It's personal preferance. I suggest finding someone with both types and try before you buy. You ask 15 different fisherman this question and your going to get 15 different opinions. I prefer a foot control so I have my hands free. I saltwater flyfish a lot and need both hands.

How do they work? there is usually a big button on top which turns the motor on (momentary switch), A switch on the side for off, momentary, and continuous. You push down with your toes to go one direction and press with your heel to go the other. Not to many foot controls have a reverse, you simply turn it till it turns to the direction you need.

I have had every different style made and always end up going back to a foot control tm. I even bought a wireless (remote control) tm and sold it after 2 trips. I bumped the speed button and didn't realize it, turned 90 degrees to the right and it threw me out of the boat twice. It's ashame that they do not make a foot control for saltwater anymore.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends on the fishing. If you stand up to bass fish, or something similar to that where you are constantly standing, and constantly using both hands to cast and retrieve, it is worth every extra penny. After a short while, you begin to not need to think about the trolling motor. You just envision where the boat needs to go, and your foot takes it there instinctively. The pedal is real ergonomic, both the steering and on/off, so the only time you really have to think about it, or move your foot off the pedal is when changing speeds.

If you are crappie fishing, it is really up to you, I really see it split a lot on the crappie boards. I personally use a foot control. Both hands are free for dealing with a whole boat load of spider rigging rods, and I have both hands free to cast around structure, if I am doing such. 

For striper fishing, or trolling, an electric steer motor, with a key FOB is the way to go. You can operate it anywhere in the boat, and although the steering is slightly slower, and more akward than the push pull foot control, you aren't maneuvering to get the perfect cast around tight structure, and you aren't stuck to where the pedal is - you can fish the whole boat. 

If you are just using it for long line trolling a transom mount hand control is just fine. Since you use your Merc for fishing, I would assume you are trolling a majority of the time.


----------



## shizzy77 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have run foot controlled TM's on friends boats and do like them quite a bit. I have a tiller on my tinny (got it for $50) and have found that once I get the directional thumb screw right, basic direction and speed I can usually just bump the handle with my hand or my hip to make minor corrections when Im fishing. 

I would prefer to have a foot control, but cost was a major factor.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 24, 2009)

well was given a foot one and put it on my project boat, moved the hand in the back.

So I have both, for me I don't have a good back and it kinda fatigues me if I stand and use a foot controll.

What I like is foot controll while I sit down and fish, and I prefer a hand(long shaft) TM while I stand up and fish.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> So I have both, for me I don't have a good back and it kinda fatigues me if I stand and use a foot controll.


One thing I forgot to mention. A sunk in pedal is a MUST. I too have a bad back (bad left knee too - all at 15, and I don't even play impact sports, or do a lot of running). I can stand all day on the pedal, and it is really little different than standing on a flat deck, and can work it easily, even in high rising work boots laced down real tight. After using mine in the sunken pedal, I don't even like to take the trolling motor in somebody else's boat when backseating in a tourney. You know there is an issue when the backseater doesn't like to take the trolling motor once in a while.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 24, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > So I have both, for me I don't have a good back and it kinda fatigues me if I stand and use a foot controll.
> ...




I don't know how I missed this but, your 15? That kinda blows me away #-o I mean trust me take it as a complement, with the knowledge you've been given out and the boat project you did, and with back problems already :shock: it all takes money and time, I sure in the heck couldn't have done all that at 15, :lol:


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a tiller because I will be bowfishing and didn't want to have the mount and a pedal plus extra wires for me to trip on.


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a tiller on the bow and I love it. I don't fish that fast so I can move it with my knee or foot depending on if I'm standing or sitting. I have had the foot control on my old HydraSport and I beleive I like the tiller better.


----------



## Aaron2000 (Feb 1, 2009)

ohio state buckeye?? fish at alumn creek any?? i grew up fishing there... from canton... live in north carolina what kind of boat do you have?? 4 your trolling motor. 4 a small boat a transom mounted one works great, you can mount it anywhere.


----------

